# Which wheel brush is best for the BBS LM?



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

So far I have given my LM replicas a good clean with bilberry and sealing with 3 coats of PB wheel sealant. A quick rinse with the pressure washer (from a safe distance) removes some of the dirt, more is removed after the snow foam is applied, but then a clean with a wash mitt and megs gold class is still needed to get them back to their sparkling best!

I don't apply any bilberry on a weekly basis as I don't want to strip any of the sealant that has been applied. I would still think even with bilberry applied because of the design of the wheel a wash mitt wash will still be needed to get into all the nooks and cranies (sp).

So I basically need some advice on any wheel brushes that will suit the design of the BBS LM. The majority of the cleaning time is spent on the spokes of the wheels, that is where the most dirt collects. I could spend upto an hour cleaning the wheels alone!

Thanks in advance 



















I'm after a bit of advice with my wheel washing of them.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i would say go with a vikan soft brush that should do the trick.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the post Matt, anyone have a link to whic brush this is?

Thanks!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vikan-New-Sof...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Should have put that up first time


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Vikan multibrush if used correctly, would reach all outer areas of that, including the sides of the spokes - The vikan soft brush is very nice indeed though I reckon you could get away with just using the multibrush.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt the shape of that brush looks perfect for getting in the spokes and cleaning! Thanks a lot mate, you've saved me a load of time on cleaning 

P.S - Always had a soft spot for the E30!


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

G220 said:


> Vikan multibrush if used correctly, would reach all outer areas of that, including the sides of the spokes - The vikan soft brush is very nice indeed though I reckon you could get away with just using the multibrush.
> 
> Thanks for the post G220. When you say used correctly what exactly do you mean? Will the multi brush bristles be a bit too harsh on the alloys?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

The bristles are the softest possible bristles you could imagine  - softer than the soft brush (which are supersoft in themself)

When I mean used correctly I mean with a bit of getting used to the correct method - you will find you can clean all the sides of the individual spokes AND the wheel face with the vikan multibrush. The bristles are so dense that you can get the sides done.

For example I can clean all visible parts of this wheel fully using just the vikan multibrush (*including the sides of the spokes*) - no need for the EZ or any of that nonsense. (vikan soft brush is always worthy companion though)


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Ahhhhh I see what you mean now.... choices, choices!

On the ebay link Matt posted earlier, it says the length of filiments on the brush are 170mm. Doesn't that sound wrong? The brush looks the right shape but it doesn't look like it has 17cm bristles?

Confused.com

P.S - G220 - are they wheels that belong to a E39?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep E39 - fantastic wheels, the finish on them is soooo smooth you can literally clean them with just water. Not needed to use the vikan soft brush on them since I discovered if you angle the mutlibrush correctly you can clean the sides of the "spokes" too.

On the link Matt posted what I it means means is the length of the brush is 17cm.

Here you can see some comparison:









btw, this was the wheel after using only the multibrush


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

bloody hell mate get the insides of them cleaned


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Bloody hell G220 - That is one clean wheel! Your results speak for themselves, however i don't think I will need to perfect any special technique with the Brush Matt suggested. I really am a poke it in wiggle it about kinda guy 

In all honesty I will probably end up buying both. For the price of the two - approx £10, this is still half the price of one brush from other brands!

Just as well I'm not overly concerned about cleaning the inner barrells of my wheels. With the design of the wheel I think I would only be able to get it half clean at best. Not cleaning it would look better than half a job!


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Gavb said:


> bloody hell mate get the insides of them cleaned


I think G220 might have the same prob as me, to get the insides cleaned properly you will probably have to take the wheel off. Worth it? Maybe to some. I'm open to suggestions tho!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

///M Sport said:


> I think G220 might have the same prob as me, to get the insides cleaned properly you will probably have to take the wheel off. Worth it? Maybe to some. I'm open to suggestions tho!


sorry i just couldnt leave my wheels to get in that mess no matter how hard to clean, i take my wheels off at least once a month fully clean and protect the whole wheel not just the faces, but then im a fussy sod


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks MSport, they wern't actually that clean in the photo admittedly, it started raining as I was doing it but I wanted to get the picture done, it literally only took me a few minutes per wheel, and as you can see the full outer bit was cleaned fully, but when I was doing the "poke it in and wiggle" it thing, it was taking me upto 5x as long per wheel, I was getting splashback, and I wasn't getting any better results (I may have been reaching a bit more of the inner perhaps, but nobody can see it, and i'd rather just do the inside properly every once in a while) 



> bloody hell mate get the insides of them cleaned





> sorry i just couldnt leave my wheels to get in that mess no matter how hard to clean, i take my wheels off at least once a month fully clean and protect the whole wheel not just the faces, but then im a fussy sod


How rude  the car does on average just under 1000 miles a week, dya expect me to take the wheel on and off every 5 days just so its clean when nobody can actually see it unless then bent down and shone a torch through there !? think again! Its not even my car! :lol:

If you want to do the insides the EZ (the massive blue thing in my pic) would be better than the vikan soft brush, the vikan soft brush is mainly for reaching the sides of the spokes, but as I say, the multibrush does that job 

Sorry about rambling, wheel cleaning is probably one of my favourite things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Gavb said:


> sorry i just couldnt leave my wheels to get in that mess no matter how hard to clean, i take my wheels off at least once a month fully clean and protect the whole wheel not just the faces, but then im a fussy sod


Out of intrest I am assuming you have digitally enhanced my image because you can't even see the insides of it in that picture - what you are seeing is darkness, caused by no light


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

G220 said:


> Thanks MSport, they wern't actually that clean in the photo admittedly, it started raining as I was doing it but I wanted to get the picture done, it literally only took me a few minutes per wheel, and as you can see the full outer bit was cleaned fully, but when I was doing the "poke it in and wiggle" it thing, it was taking me upto 5x as long per wheel, I was getting splashback, and I wasn't getting any better results (I may have been reaching a bit more of the inner perhaps, but nobody can see it, and i'd rather just do the inside properly every once in a while)
> 
> How rude  the car does on average just under 1000 miles a week, dya expect me to take the wheel on and off every 5 days just so its clean when nobody can actually see it unless then bent down and shone a torch through there !? think again! Its not even my car! :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh well as long as your happy there your wheels.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Well as I say it does 1000 miles a week sometimes and that is enough to completely blacken the insides, taking wheels off every week "just so its clean" is just asking for trouble, and you're likely also going to cause more damage than the wheel by constant undoing of the lug nuts than you are preventing by keeping them clean.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

///M Sport said:


> Matt the shape of that brush looks perfect for getting in the spokes and cleaning! Thanks a lot mate, you've saved me a load of time on cleaning
> 
> P.S - Always had a soft spot for the E30!


No special techniques needed and these brushes get to the backs of the wheels also 

Then to do the face and rim just use a swissvax style brush.

I use this technique for these wheels,










And they are PITA to clean 

As you like E30's heres a full pic of it


----------

